# Clomid and Norethisterone



## georgiesgirl79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Has anyone taken Clomid and Norethisterone together? Any side effects or better still any success stories
We've had one round of norethisterone but day 21 tests showed I hadn`t ovulated.
I have since had a natural AF so I now have Clomid and norethisterone to take together. 
Do I wait for my next AF to be due before taking them or take them after my day 21s?? Sorry for all the questions, was all set to just take the norethisterone then do the Clomid  

TIA ladies xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

This would depend what your doctor tells you really.  If you're already into a cycle and are due to have day 21 bloods soonish, then it would make sense just to wait and check if you did ovulate and assuming you didn't you can then start the norethisterone to induce a bleed.  You'd then start your Clomid - typically taken on days 2-6 of your cycle, but 3-7 and 5-9 are also normal.  Then you have to see what your day 21 bloods say about whether you ovulated.  If you ovulate but do not get pregnant you will get your period naturally.  But if you do not ovulate, typically most doctors suggest waiting until CD35 to confirm you don't get your period or a positive test (which should be taken before starting norethisterone anyway) and then you'd take it to induce a bleed and try the Clomid again.


----------



## georgiesgirl79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Dudders,

She did say I had to take it day 2-6. My next day 21s are Monday coming (7th) so I think I will wait for that, will this show only ovulation and be too early to show pregnancy?? I was talking to hubby yesterday after reading through some posts and we thought we'd wait until 10dpo to test and then start Norethisterone? Or should I wait until I _should_ be starting my period before testing again and then starting the Norethisterone??

Sorry again for all the questions, we're not seeing the consultant again for a couple of months!! Thank you xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi georgiesgirl,

A day 21 test is only testing your progesterone level, which can only determine if you've ovulated or not - it won't give any indication of pregnancy as typically yes that would be too early.  The reality is though that most people don't actually ovulate on day 14, so day 21 is not necessarily the right day to do the test, but if you don't usually have a cycle is fine for a starting point.  If you do ovulate 10dpo is still early for a pregnancy test and you should always wait until after your period was due to test and start norethisterone.

It is usually best though to wait until around day 35 of a cycle before starting norethisterone - some people just ovulate a bit late, with and without Clomid, and you might end up testing early and thinking you aren't pregnant and you could be.  Day 35 is usually fairly safe though.  Do you have a regular cycle without the Clomid?


----------



## georgiesgirl79 (Jan 1, 2013)

No I don't have any cycle usually, and this will be my first cycle of clomid.

  I've been on depo since I was 17, I'm now 33. The only time I haven't been on it was when I was pregnant and when they've tried other methods, all of these have either landed me in hospital or on the brink of, the only options left to me are sterilisation or hysterectomy as they don't want me on Depo anymore! My hubby and I have 2 children together already but this was a bit too final and we decided to try for another, but have found ourselves suffering from secondary infertility. Our youngest was born in 2009 and since a few months after her birth we have been trying, and not on any BC but nothing has happened so after initial tests with the GP we were referred last Oct to see a Gynae consultant. 

My cycles have never returned since I came off the depo in 2008 to have our daughter, I think I've had about 3-4 natural cycles in that time. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

In that case, if you haven't ovulated based on your day 21 result, then there isn't really any reason I can think of that you couldn't take the norethisterone starting then.  Then obviously take the Clomid days 2-6.  On your first Clomid cycle, if your day 21 bloods don't show ovulation, it might be worth asking for a day 28 one too just to cover the bases as often women ovulate late on Clomid.  Once you've taken the Clomid, it would be best to wait until later in the cycle (as I said about day 35) to take a test and start norethisterone - although hopefully it will make you ovulate and you will get pregnant or at least a period to start the next round of Clomid.

Good luck - hope it works for you


----------



## georgiesgirl79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Dudders. 

I've read that most people get monitored during Clomid use, but I haven't been offered anything as yet??  Is that normal?

So on the next cycle I should get bloods done day 21,28 and 35 to cover all bases?? 

Thanks hun xx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Georgie, I haven't been offered any monitoring at all either but I have spoken to my GP who is more than happy to sort bloods out as she thinks it is unusual that I haven't been offered anything.

I feel very let down by the hospital if I'm honest  

I have an appointment in Feb and if I'm still not happy, my GP has said she will refer me elsewhere and I may go private!!  

Good luck with your journey At least we know we are not on our journeys alone


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi georgiesgirl,

Yes no monitoring is perfectly normal - unfortunate but the way it is in most places.  My initial lot of Clomid was prescribed by my gp and I got a progesterone test and that was all.  I have had scans on other cycles but only because I've paid privately for them.

I would think bloods at day 21 & 28 should be enough, and if you don't get a period by day 35, take a pregnancy test and then if negative start your norethisterone.  Hopefully it will all be irrelevant and you'll ovulate on your first round  


Sorry you feel let down spudlin, but you aren't alone.  Far from being in the minority, you are actually in the majority not having any monitoring.  Changing hospital may not make a difference to that as it's very much luck of the draw.  You're certainly more in control of your treatment going privately, but it can be expensive, so get all the tests you can off the nhs first.

Good luck to both of you x


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, Im confused. Why would you take them at the same time?
Northisterone is the mini pill and you should take these to make you have an AF and will start bleeding a few day after.
You then take your clomid while you are bleeding. (Mines CD 2-6.
Sorry I havent had chance to read the rest of replys. But hope this helps.
Sarah.


----------



## georgiesgirl79 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Cupcake, I didn't necessarily mean 'together' I meant prescribed together to be taken consecutively- if you get what I mean!  Some people have said that the side effects  are worse and was wondering if anyone else had experienced it?


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Ahhh I get ya  Sorry.
Nah there are no worse side effets. Northisterone is only a mini pill. Should get no side effects from this at all. 

I think people worry too much about clomid too. All it does for me is give me hot flushes. I was sooo scared to take em and was looking for alsorts of symptoms. But I'm now on second round and have just ignored it. All i'm getting is the hot flushes.
I am also now on Metformin though too and this is HORRID makes me feel sick everyday and have been properly sick twice. Its awful 

Good luck  x


----------

